# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Διατροφή - Φροντίδα >  Οικοδομική μαρμαρόσκονη για ορτύκια (;)

## Ilias Quails

Η ερώτησή μου μπορεί να ακουστεί περίεργη ή και λίγο αφελής, αλλά δεν είμαι έμπειρος στο θέμα και οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία θα βοηθούσε πολύ. Θα μπορούσαμε λοιπόν να χρησιμοποιήσουμε την οικοδομική μαρμαρόσκονη όπως το grit για τα ορτύκια μας;

----------

